# does anyone do pankration?



## pangratio (Jul 24, 2006)

i've been doing pankration for a few months now,and i'm loving it.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

pangratio said:


> i've been doing pankration for a few months now,and i'm loving it.


please define


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

pangratio said:


> i've been doing pankration for a few months now,and i'm loving it.


*I've heard the term before but I'm unsure of what it is.*


----------



## SlammedSL1 (Jul 22, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *I've heard the term before but I'm unsure of what it is.*


You and me both...

Upon futher research....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pankration


----------



## pangratio (Jul 24, 2006)

The Don said:


> please define


what would you like to know?


----------



## Steve-d (Jul 23, 2006)

ken shamrock didi very well im pankration before UFC


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

pangratio said:


> what would you like to know?


*What are some of the rules and regulations to fight in the Pankration.*


----------



## Guillotine (Jul 25, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *What are some of the rules and regulations to fight in the Pankration.*


http://www.pankrationacademy.com/iupad_modern_pankration_rules.htm


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

ok so is this similiar to the pancrase stuff????


----------



## pangratio (Jul 24, 2006)

check this site out,http://www.pankrationcanada.com/english/html/history.html


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

ok I do not see how this differs from MMA except that some of the strike are no longer allowed.. it reminds me of Pancrase... ????


----------

